# Bargain Books June 2009--Post Your Bargain Finds Here!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the May 2009 bargain book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7408.msg175659.html#msg175659

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator

_*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!_


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll start us off with Orbit's 1.00 book for June:

Midnight Never Come by Marie Brennan


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a short story, not a whole book, but just 99 cents. The author is the screenwriter of *Big Fish* and *Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*. It is getting good reviews at Amazon.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I am adding a really great sci-fi book, Metagame. I found it through Amazon forums when the author Sam Landstrom introduced it. He has also mentioned it at Kindleboards. It is only $.80 and worth much much more cos it was such a fun read. This book and In Her Name are my two favorite books I have found on the Kindle. I wasn't sure I would like it but was hooked from the first few pages. I would love to hear from other people after they have read it.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Haven't seen "sale" prices on the mobireference collections at Amazon, but their "Works of Charles Dickens" (lists for $5.99 and usually sold at Amazon for $4.79, which I paid for it last month!) is selling for $1.59:


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Calling Out Your Name
By Ned White*

I'm currently reading this from Smashwords.com and I'm hooked!

*Description:* For 16 year-old Woody Elmont, life in rural Georgia is a tolerable routine of caring for his aging Aunt Zee and minding his developmentally disabled younger brother, Tick. But when Tick disappears from a home for troubled youth, Woody sets off on a grand adventure to know the truth of his brother's fate. Risking his life for duty's sake, Woody discovers far more truth than he bargained for.

*Price:* $4.95



I also highly recommend The Elvis Interviews by Glen Bonham ($5). I've mentioned it before. You can read my thread _here_.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Haven't seen "sale" prices on the mobireference collections at Amazon, but their "Works of Charles Dickens" (lists for $5.99 and usually sold at Amazon for $4.79, which I paid for it last month!) is selling for $1.59:


Funny you should post that! I just bought it the other day & absolutely love it. I'm reading David Copperfield (again) and you can navigate between chapters. I'm doing the happy dance.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought a whole bunch of the Mobile Reader works many months ago. It would be nice to have saved three bucks but they were a bargain at $5.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I was looking to see the availability of George RR Martin. I came across a previously OOP book of his short stories that I am going to try--it's on sale for $2:


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

New Orbit $1 book-
Midnight Never Come
Link maker can't find it...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

All Eight Novels of Jane Austen for $ .99. What a bargain for some of the finest novels ever writ'



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Several new bargains were just posted on the Amazon big deals page:

   

I couldn't find the Kindle link for the first two books. All are $1.99.


----------



## Jill7475 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great ebook collections. I'g glad I found this. Let me think first of what book to buy maybe after two days when I am not busy from work

______________________









It is not all books that are as dull as their readers.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I found this one through Facebook. (Lee Goldberg is my Facebook friend. He's my new celebrity crush.  )

"I've only published 3 short stories in my career & I've bundled them all into THREE WAYS TO DIE, which is now available for 99 cents on the Kindle. Some of the reviews:

"Lee Goldberg's 'Jack Webb's Star' is a riotous caper crime with a nasty twist," Los Angeles Times
"Top billing should go to Lee Goldberg's 'Jack Webb's Star' for the biggest laughs," Publisher's Weekly"


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

rjkeller said:


> I found this one through Facebook. (Lee Goldberg is my Facebook friend. He's my new celebrity crush.  )


I love him! What is his Twitter?


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Here it is:

http://twitter.com/LeeGoldberg

(Yep, I follow him on Twitter, too. I'm not a stalker, though.   )


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't read this, but it's definitely a bargain! Only 99 cents!



Product Description
In a Malibu beach house, David Lynx struggles with writing with his latest tour de force - a book on magic. It's a subject he knows nothing about. In a desperate attempt to understand, he decides to perform an ancient ritual not realizing that he will unwittingly open a door for a forty-year-old unsolved murder spree to start all over again.

While The White Lady Murders is immersed in the supernatural, fans desiring a solid murder mystery will not be disappointed. At its core, The White Lady Murders offers an action-packed detective story replete with a hard-boiled, hard-nosed police officer named Robert Moran leading the charge. Moran is a veteran police officer who vividly remembers the original murders that occurred during The Summer of Blood. The string of vicious crimes terrorized the city and held its residents captive in the killer's steely grip. No one felt safe and now Moran desperately races to solve the mystery of who or what is behind the new wave of brutal killings to prevent The White Lady Murders from beginning again.

The White Lady Murders is the book that will keep you guessing up until the very end!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're into classic *Science Fiction * and you have ever scoured the book stores and library shelves for as many books by *H.G. Wells * or *Jules Verne * (in translation) as you could find, these two bargains are for you. *Both under $5.00 * and chock foll of titles that you probably never heard about - like *Tono Bungay * and *Hector Servadac* (in 2 parts *Off on a Comet * and *To the Sun*).



​
BTW, both these books are $4.79 each. There are also Complete Verne and Wells for $ .80 each, but I can't vouch for their formatting and, in these complete series editions, their indexing. You can also get most of the works for free if you are willing to deal with Gutenberg formatting. And, of course, if you are french speaking, most of Verne's works are available in the free book libraries in the original.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have many Mobilereference books and the formatting is excellent. The Table of COntents works great.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

edwpat said:


> If you're into classic *Science Fiction * and you have ever scoured the book stores and library shelves for as many books by *H.G. Wells * or *Jules Verne * (in translation) as you could find, these two bargains are for you. *Both under $5.00 * and chock foll of titles that you probably never heard about - like *Tono Bungay * and *Hector Servadac* (in 2 parts *Off on a Comet * and *To the Sun*).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed,
Don't you mean $4.79 each?
Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's funny that my good left eye didn't pick up the "4", but my blind right eye managed the 79 cents.  Duly noted and corrected.

BTW folks, the MobileReference series is magnificent and they are all $ 4.79 each. I will highlight a few more this month and next. I have dozens of them and reference them often, and


Spoiler



read them too. lol - made d'ya peek.


.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I totally peeked! LOL

Here's a bargain for $1.59:


I believe it was $1.59 in March/April, but was over $5 in May, so some KBers may already have this one. I missed out earlier, so I'm glad it came back down!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

frojazz said:


> I totally peeked! LOL
> 
> Here's a bargain for $1.59:
> 
> ...


I just finished reading that.

I remember it being $7.xx when it was first released, but I could be mistaken. In any case, $1.59 is definitely a lower price than what it was before.

I found the characters very interesting. Even though you root for them, they are still trained killers, and thus they carry with them some heavy flaws.

For example, one of the assassins had some very disturbing and discomforting views


Spoiler



about the Middle East.

In one scene, he passes a Jewish youth center and remarks that he would've killed them all back in the old days, but now he is against Palestine because they're ALL terrorists. I'm not sure which was worse - the character ever wanting to kill a bunch of innocent children, or him ignorantly lumping an entire group of people into a narrow category.

Of course, the guy is an assassin, so you can't expect him to be entirely sane to begin with.


 

Other than that, it was a great read. It kept me hooked right until the end.


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Relocating Mia by Rebecca Lerwill 99¢  
and its sequel The Acronym - White Nights of St. Petersburg by Rebecca Lerwill$1.59


----------



## blade (May 4, 2009)

It's $4.79, now.



sharyn said:


> I haven't read this, but it's definitely a bargain! Only 99 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

liannallama said:


> I was looking to see the availability of George RR Martin. I came across a previously OOP book of his short stories that I am going to try--it's on sale for $2:


Nice short story, but it's not the whole collection. Kinda misleading actually b/c if you look at the paperback version on amazon it's the whole collection. However if you click on the read this on your kindle button, it links to this version, which is only 'A Song for Lya'. I would have rather had the option to buy all 10 or so stories.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


>


As was posted earlier, this book is no longer $.99, it's $4.79, still a bargain! It should be noted, though it doesn't say so in the description, that there is at least one


Spoiler



graphic sex scene


, based on the sample.  Some of the reviews mention it. I'm not saying this is a good or a bad thing, just sayin'--better to not be surprised!

For me, one of the best features of the Kindle is being able to download samples to check if a book is your cup of tea. For any of the books recommended on KindleBoards or anywhere else, for that matter, if you're not sure, check out the sample!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now Bets - that is the ugliest hat you've shown us to date. Do you ha some cod fish to go with it.   

Edward C. Youknowwho


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Ed, now you've hurt my feelings.  I'm sensitive, you know!

I needed a rain hat--rained at least two inches this afternoon with as bad lightning and thunder as I've seen since one camping trip in Maine.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, Betsy. And my apologies to the Gorton fisherman too.  

Actually I drove to work in a deluge with lightning every 5 seconds. It was scary and I could have used the hat too, only I would have put a bunch of cherries in it or . . . perhaps a big osterich feather - sort of a lightning rod, as I have lived my life as  . . .a lightning rod.

Ed P


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Ephany said:


> Nice short story, but it's not the whole collection. Kinda misleading actually b/c if you look at the paperback version on amazon it's the whole collection. However if you click on the read this on your kindle button, it links to this version, which is only 'A Song for Lya'. I would have rather had the option to buy all 10 or so stories.


Thanks for letting us know! Too bad the listing wasn't clearer. I was kind of on the fence about whether to get this.  I like Martin, but not horror stories.

N


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a Nora Roberts for $4.74.


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks interesting for $0.99

More info here:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx12MQQ9ZSIXPAH


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

woodjh said:


> Looks interesting for $0.99
> 
> More info here:
> http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=Tx12MQQ9ZSIXPAH


From the same author:



Also 99 cents.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> New Orbit $1 book-
> Midnight Never Come
> Link maker can't find it...


Still won't make a pretty book cover link, but here is Midnight Never Come.

It makes me nervous to get that book that appears to have a typo in the title, but there are several good reviews, so I took a chance.

EDIT: Okay, I'm eating my words. I've only read a few pages, but this book is surpassing my expectations. (I'm sorry about the title comment...I still don't get it, but I'm sorry!  )


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are two I haven't seen mentioned yet:


$1.59


$1.59


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

frojazz said:


> Still won't make a pretty book cover link, but here is Midnight Never Come.
> 
> It makes me nervous to get that book that appears to have a typo in the title, but there are several good reviews, so I took a chance.


I don't think it's a typo, I think it's probably not meant to be a complete sentence...it looks good! Let us know how you like it. Actually, for $1, I'll probably just get it. (Oops! I already did, LOL!)

Here's the cover link:










Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

$4.79

500 works. 'nuff said.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And while we're on the bargain book suggesting from the Mobilereference library, let me also suggest a complete Mark Twain for your book shelf, also at $4.79.



You may have thought you read everything by the Smerican master - but thnk again.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

Several Science Fiction works by Andre Norton at Amazon for .80 now if only they would make her fantasy books available this way
The works of Andre Alice North in one collection with active table of contents.

http://www.amazon.com/Works-Andre-Alice-Norton/dp/B002CQV0PY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244904782&sr=1-1

Works include:

All Cats Are Gray
The Defiant Agents
The Gifts of Asti
Key Out of Time
Plague Ship
Ralestone Luck
Rebel Spurs
Ride Proud, Rebel!
Star Born
Star Hunter
Storm Over Warlock
The Time Traders
Voodoo Planet


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually that one is free right now, anyway.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure many have seen this, but I don't think I've ever actually seen it in a bargain thread, and some newbies may not know about this deal:



For only *ONE PENNY!!*

I thought this was a well written book with a GREAT concept. I can't wait for the second to come out, and there is some talk of a movie as well. Trust me, for only a penny, you will get way more than your money's worth out of this book!

Rachel


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was in one of the bargain threads. . . .I think from March, 'cause that's when I got it.  Probably time for a repeat announcement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I'm sure many have seen this, but I don't think I've ever actually seen it in a bargain thread, and some newbies may not know about this deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss something? Talk of a movie? Has someone actually approached Dennis?

I'll add my recommendation to this one and I'm looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Actually that one is free right now, anyway.


Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie:

That's old news. Dennis was approached for a movie on Soul Identity, I believe, late last year, early this year, such was and is the buzz about his book. Dennis is the captain of our Shameless group on Amazon.com, and a bunch of them came out with a short story anthology two weeks ago. And it too is a bargain book, only $ .99. I'm proud of that group - friends all and if I could buy it on the Kindle 10 times, I'd do it. But alas . . . only one to a customer.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Did I miss something? Talk of a movie? Has someone actually approached Dennis?
> 
> I'll add my recommendation to this one and I'm looking forward to the next installment.


See here:

http://dennisbatchelder.com/blog/?p=19

 Rachel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> See here:
> 
> http://dennisbatchelder.com/blog/?p=19
> 
> Rachel


Thanks for posting that, Rachel. I hope it works out for Dennis.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4.99
Found this on searching on Amazon.
deb


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Another of the complete works of the author.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished this book. Very well written, awesome thoughts, really makes you think!! It is "religious" though it's not about religion, just spirituality. I very much enjoyed it!! And it's only 80 cents, can't beat it. It's a quick read, but well worth it.



Rachel


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Just finished this book. Very well written, awesome thoughts, really makes you think!! It is "religious" though it's not about religion, just spirituality. I very much enjoyed it!! And it's only 80 cents, can't beat it. It's a quick read, but well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


Looked VERY interesting - just bought it (for $0.80 you can't go wrong).


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks very interesting for $1.40


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This one is $ 4.79 and hard to find if you're not looking for it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And these two, I believe are new, because it took me a while to find. Just got both, also $ 4.79 each.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Edward. I'm getting hooked on those Mobile Reference packages. They are wonderful.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have them all and used them to replace the single volumes I picked up for free from the various othr sites.

Ed Patterson


----------



## alessia (Nov 11, 2008)

This looks like a good read for 1.89


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

alessia said:


> This looks like a good read for 1.89


Konrath is a favorite here and for good reason!


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

$0.10 ....



Looks.....interesting...


----------



## timm84 (Jun 20, 2009)

A short story find that just came on Kindle today for 99 cents---

http://www.amazon.com/Tragic-Magic-Willy-J-ebook/dp/B002DYJI68/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1245471494&sr=1-1

Tragic Magic at Willy J is a really funny short story. It's magical realism set in a high school in the 90's- the main character has a glowing butt, the jocks in the school tread on ice, and the gothy girls are really witches with incredible powers. Definitely worth the read at under a dollar!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A mind-blowingly good historical novel that no one knows about. I highly recommend that everyone get a copy of this book. Don't be fooled by the title. It's worth every minute spent reading it. And best of all, it's only $1.59. IMHO a steal.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Just finished this one, it's about 3100 kindle locations. It's a quick read, but very well written. I thought she kept the characters very real. I think you will enjoy it, and especially at a bargain price of 80 cents!!



Rachel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> Just finished this book. Very well written, awesome thoughts, really makes you think!! It is "religious" though it's not about religion, just spirituality. I very much enjoyed it!! And it's only 80 cents, can't beat it. It's a quick read, but well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel


I'll ditto this one. Very interesting concept and nicely written. There are some formatting issues, but nothing that took away from my enjoyment of the story.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tales, so this one caught my eye right away. Currently available for only 99 cents!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Downloaded them BOTH. Thank you for the suggestions. I like a good affordable read...appreciate your help.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but Stephen King's Duma Key has dropped to $5.99

http://www.amazon.com/Duma-Key-A-Novel/dp/B000UZJREU

I've heard alot of people raving about it.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a couple of $1.59 book specials.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sporadic said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this but Stephen King's Duma Key has dropped to $5.99
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Duma-Key-A-Novel/dp/B000UZJREU
> 
> I've heard alot of people raving about it.


Thank you! Been waiting for a drop on this. While $6 may technically be just out of the parameters of a bargain, I'm glad you posted it here.

Edit: I sampled it, really liked it, and 1-clicked. Thanks again for posting.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I'm a big fan of Hans Christian Andersen's fairy tales, so this one caught my eye right away. Currently available for only 99 cents!


I downloaded the sample, and the TOC does NOT link to the stories (which one reviewer stated was the case with his purchase of this book) - if so, this would be TERRIBLY difficult to navigate throught this collection of tales. Have you found this to be the case with the full download?


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

alessia said:


> This looks like a good read for 1.89


You can find a bunch of freebies in PDF form at Jack Kilborn's (aka JA Konrath) website. Freebies include The List, 55 Proof, Suckers, etc.


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

I found a great bargain on Kindle the other day in the form of a fem-fantasy called Luthiel's Song. Excellent read and a steal at .99 cents. I would highly recommend it to anyone who loves a great fantasy story.



From amazon:


> First Summer's Eve has come and all elves celebrate as the black moon's shadow fades from the world. It is also Luthiel's fifteenth birthday. With it come two extraordinary and dangerous surprises: a Wyrd Stone, its silvery heart a window into a world of dreams and nightmares, and a Blade Dancer, dreaded protector of the Faelands, who bears a dark message. Instead of a celebration, Luthiel is given a terrible choice: if she does nothing, someone she loves deeply will die. Or, to save a life, she can break the most perilous law of the Faelands, and venture alone to the Vale of Mists. If she chooses the journey, she must race Othalas- eldest and most feared of all the werewolves-past great black spiders who weave webs out of nightmares, through glittering mists with the power to reshape flesh, and at last into death by teeth of dark and ancient Vyrl, who feed on the blood of elves. Either choice will bring death-unless Luthiel can find the secret in her remarkable Stone, a secret that even the nightmares fear.


Here's the link to reviews http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245968476&sr=8-3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Francis, for the recommendation, and welcome to KindleBoards!

I notice there are no reviews for this book on the Kindle Edition--since you enjoyed it so much, you (and anyone else who likes it) might want to post a review on the Kindle version!

It sounded good, so I purchased a copy!

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I found this for .80. I live less than an hour from Metropolis so it caught my interest.



Melissa


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I found this for .80. I live less than an hour from Metropolis so it caught my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa


Looks good. I had to buy it. My family lives about an hour away as well.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I found this for .80. I live less than an hour from Metropolis so it caught my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa


I didn't know there actually was a Metropolis!!
(how big is it?)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I didn't know there actually was a Metropolis!!
> (how big is it?)


Very small. About all they have is a casino.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metropolis,_Illinois


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I ran across this on Amazon the other day for a penny.. you can buy a fuller edition for $7.99 which give a more info/phrases for each of the languages, but this is kind of fun to browse through and brush up on phrases.



25 Language Phrasebook.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Surrogate Thief
Author: Archer Mayor*



*Price:* $3.99

*Description:* Thirty-two years earlier, with his wife dying of cancer, a distracted Gunther allowed the investigation of a shopkeeper's murder to go cold. A new crime may be tied to it when a woman shoots her ex-husband with a gun the cops trace to the decades-old unsolved killing. Although it isn't Gunther's case now, he determines to find the link between the past and present crimes, in order to understand his younger self and the unresolved traumas of his early marriage and career.

*Night Kills
Author: John Lutz*



*Price:* $3.99

*Description:* On The Trail Of A Bloody Killer... Frank Quinn is sure he is hunting for a madman: someone who is shooting young women in the heart, defiling their bodies, leaving only the torsos to be found. Quinn, a former NYPD detective, is called into the case by an ambitious chief of police and mobilizes his team of brilliant law-enforcement misfits. But in the concrete canyons of New York, this shocking serial murder case is turning into something very different.A Cop And A Victim Fight Back. Jill Clark came to the city with too many hopes and too little cash. Now a seemingly deranged woman is telling her an extraordinary story. New to an exclusive dating service, Jill is warned that other women have died on their dates and that she could be next. Struggling against a death trap closing in around her, Jill has a powerful ally in Frank Quinn. But no one knows the true motives behind a rampage of cold-blooded murder or how much more terrifying this is going to get.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Dang. "Night Kills" sounds interesting, but it's the 3rd book in a series and I hate starting in the middle of a series....and the 1st one isn't on Kindle.







I hate that.

(Not ragging on you for posting it, CS, just mentioning how it affects me...and of course, it's all about me... )


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree. David Eddings books are tht way also. Fortunately the Belgariad is available on audible books, so I have the missing Bpks 1 series in a audio book, so technically it's on the Kindle (but at a very enriched price).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Dang. "Night Kills" sounds interesting, but it's the 3rd book in a series and I hate starting in the middle of a series....and the 1st one isn't on Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. I didn't even realize it was part of a series. Thanks for posting that info.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

$2.39

Part of the J.D. Robb series by Nora Roberts. More info here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.0.html


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I found this for .80. I live less than an hour from Metropolis so it caught my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa


Bought this yesterday and started reading last night. Good story, so far, but formatting is a little off. There are no page breaks between chapters and no blank space between paragraphs. Doesn't really affect reading too much, just looks strange.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Bought this yesterday and started reading last night. Good story, so far, but formatting is a little off. There are no page breaks between chapters and no blank space between paragraphs. Doesn't really affect reading too much, just looks strange.


Stuff like that is why I always sample before buying.


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

My husband just finished an old public domain western called The Night Horseman by Max Brand. He really enjoyed it. Said it was suspenseful and well written. I just ordered a 13 book set of Max Brand's for him for .99 and The Night Horseman was included. Probably can download these all free somewhere, but it was worth it to get them all for .99 and in the Amazon iibrary.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U9S9BC?ref=myk_orders_title

"Pacific Avenue" by Anne L. Watson is a $0.01 book that I really enjoyed. You will have to click on the link below the image to get to the Amazon page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now closed. For the July 2009 Bargain books go to
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10768.msg202822.html#msg202822

Go to the first message of this topic for the link to the prior month's Bargain Books

Betsy


----------

